# [SOLVED] Help regarding making free website



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi everyone.

i was trying to find "free web hosting" with much flexible options and best performance.i am playing with pictures in photoshop taken by me and i want to post them online.i came across so many great photo sharing sites such as 500px,instagram,photobucket,picasa etc etc and then i found free website developing with snappages,weebly,yola,webs etc etc. but none of them serve the purpose for me.the reason behind is on free account they give maximum of 40-60mb space and which is extremely small and additionally i want to earn from that website or blog by bringing traffic to it.i know Adsense but it's a slow process.
i came across Pinterest,or Facebook pages but then again it needs a blog or website behind (as far as my knowledge is) in order to earn from it.

what i am seeking is:

*a nice,simple,elegant and eye catching theme
*grid style picture view,not posts view as in blogger.
*slideshow capability.

then i came across tumblr,and made a blog on it,i found grid styled theme,and rest everything except the slideshow feature.but what i am asking here at this point is,can i earn from tumblr as i am expecting or it's not worth doing effort.

and 2nd point i am asking is,after this explanation,you have got the idea what i am seeking,so if you have better suggestions,i would be much glad to know about them as i am sincerely seeking your expert help.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Help regarding making free website*

You're not likely to find a free host that meets your needs. Hosting packages are pretty cheap; if you want to earn money online, it usually takes at least a small amount of upfront money to do so. Personal hosting packages can start as cheaply as ~$4.00/month.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Help regarding making free website*

Free hosting is usually for individuals ( I have a site) who want to share with friends. If you intend to make a buck, you'll have to spend a buck.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help regarding making free website*

You can actually get hosting for just $12 a year:

Domain Name Registration : Website Builder : Web Hosting : SSL Certificates : Dynadot.com

As for making the website you will need to be able to understand CSS or HTML. The best option is to look for say a free template.

Free Website Templates


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Help regarding making free website*

thanks for everyone for their kind help.I am making a site on wix.com now,i found it quite easy to build it because i don't have any knowledge of HTML etc. I am a home user,though i tried some other sites like weebly (but it's too simple) and snappages (quite good but lacking some features). similarly there were other sites,everyone has something which is not in other.well i think that's how they attract people towards them.but anyhow thanks a lot for everything.


----------

